# Entry Refused, Where to Go from Here



## Racso (May 6, 2013)

Yesterday, as I drove up to Heathrow to pick up my girlfriend from USA (I am living in England), I got a phone call from her, saying that her entry to the UK has been refused.
We have been dating for about 8 months now, and had planned for her to come here for four months (the summer season) just after her florist school (which she finished last week). This was with the intention of getting to know her better, and her getting know my family, and see the area of England a bit more.
Well, she has been flown back to USA now - after been refused entry yesterday - and I am just wondering where do we go from here. I believe they rejected her on the terms they thought she was here looking for a job (which she wasn't - she is currently unemployed in the USA, but that is simply due to her attending college) and they viewed 4 months as to long for her current financial situation (even though I stated, I have plenty of means to support her during her stay). 
So well yes, we are still hoping she will be able fly over here this summer (once we get it all sorted) - but I am just wondering, do we now apply for a "General Visitor Visa" and if so, what is the likely hood of getting one - now that she has had her passport blackmarked - and is 2 -3 months a visible length for her to stay over her on a "General Visitor Visa" now that she has been refused entry - or will we have to cut the stay shorter, and me visit the USA.
Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, she shouldn't attempt to come over without first getting a visitor visa because of denied entry.
What kinds of supporting documents did she carry with her? A letter of sponsorship from you with your bank statement? (There is a special section on how to sponsor a visitor at UK Border Agency | Sponsoring a general visitor) Evidence of suitable accommodation for her to stay in, such as rental agreement or mortgage statement? Any strong ties in US, such as a job interview or an appointment with recruiters? Return flight details?
Also 4 months seems rather a long time, so she should only apply for a shorter period like a month, and if she is successful, she can request longer period next time.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

They have seriously gone bonkers at the borders for the UK. 

I have lived here for two years now, but before I came over on my spouse visa, I came in and out of the UK all of the time, for years, and always through Heathrow, and I came for 6 month, more than once, and I came over SO OFTEN, and I never had ANY of the 'proof' or documents that people now need to bring with them. 

I never even knew that I needed it! No one ever asked me ANYTHING at the borders. EVER. 

If they had, I would not even have known what to do, or how to 'prove' anything to them! 

I'm really sorry this has happened to the two of you. It sucks. 

:-(


----------



## Racso (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for your response Joppa.
She has been to the UK before and was accepted fine, so we rather naively presumed everything would be fine again - which it turned out it hasnt been - but such is life, and I am glad we are learning this lesson now (where we have time and money on our hands) rather then later.
So she is going to apply for a Vistor Visa, once she returns - but I have a few questions regarding this.
She is going to be renting of her sister, when she returns to the US in September, though this is a genuine aggrement she has with her sister, will this be seen with "raised eyebrows" at the UKBA, as it is her "sister" ?
Also, do you think 3 months is now to long a time to apply for (now that she has been refused entry) ? and if so how much time do you think is maximly possible ?
Once again, Thanks



LaraMascara said:


> They have seriously gone bonkers at the borders for the UK.
> 
> I have lived here for two years now, but before I came over on my spouse visa, I came in and out of the UK all of the time, for years, and always through Heathrow, and I came for 6 month, more than once, and I came over SO OFTEN, and I never had ANY of the 'proof' or documents that people now need to bring with them.
> 
> ...


Yes it is true...
It is so annoying, I would be ok with it if they picked up on something that was genuine, but the very fact that she was telling the absolute truth, we had absoutley nothing to hide, is so very annoying..... She genuinely was only over here to get to know me and my familly and see the scenery, we whernt planning on marriage, she wasn't looking for work, she is a frequent traveller (she has travelled all around Asia, and previously to the UK)...yet the still would not allow her in - and now she has a blackmark on her passport....It is so very sad, and annoying...Our country is going mad. Also the BBCA, man I spoke to was so incredibly rude, I am going to log a complaint.....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Living with her sister is fine, but try to draw up a rental agreement and enclose a copy.
Yes even 3 months is too long, so start with a month and go from there. If she gets the full 6-month visa without any conditions (as it sometimes happens when you apply for a short-term visa), it should be possible to change her return flight in order to stay longer, still keeping within the visa limit. Best not to do it until she is safely through UK border with her visa.


----------



## Racso (May 6, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Living with her sister is fine, but try to draw up a rental agreement and enclose a copy.
> Yes even 3 months is too long, so start with a month and go from there. If she gets the full 6-month visa without any conditions (as it sometimes happens when you apply for a short-term visa), it should be possible to change her return flight in order to stay longer, still keeping within the visa limit. Best not to do it until she is safely through UK border with her visa.


Ok, thanks.
We where planning on booking her flight tickets after she has gained the visitor visa....(we dont want to waste any more money) - which I believe takes about two weeks to process.. 
Do you need to specify the amount of time you wish to stay in the UK on the visitor visa then (sorry I have never been through this process - you info is really helpfull - thanks)...So say she said 1 month - could they grant her randomly a three month vistor visa, and then when booking her tickets come out for the full three months...or say what if we cut it two months...
The thing is, I miss her so terribly much, and well I just want to spend as much time with her, so a month seems incredibly short..

Ok, regarding the lenght - is it possible to apply for an extension while she is out here...


----------



## Racso (May 6, 2013)

sorry there is one last thing...
Her finances are a bit low, if I was to give her a "gift" for her birthday (which is in a week) - would the UKBA, review this as "dodgy"


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I suppose if she gets a visa longer than she originally applied for, there is no harm in booking a return ticket to take advantage of the longer visa validity, and border agents should not question it. But if she does get 6-month visa, it would be imprudent to stay the full 6 months, as border agents can still deny her entry if they consider it to be too long. So just be sensible.

Birthday gift is fine!


----------



## Racso (May 6, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I suppose if she gets a visa longer than she originally applied for, there is no harm in booking a return ticket to take advantage of the longer visa validity, and border agents should not question it. But if she does get 6-month visa, it would be imprudent to stay the full 6 months, as border agents can still deny her entry if they consider it to be too long. So just be sensible.
> 
> Birthday gift is fine!


Thankyou so much for your advice, I cant say how helpfull it is..As you can imagine I was pretty worked up yesterday...
There is no way she can stay longer then 4 months anyway, (as I am of studying - is it possible that we could use my studying as evidence ?)
2 months is fine, but is any less, and it would be hard to deal with her going back so early.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can always see her in US or in a neutral country!


----------



## Racso (May 6, 2013)

Ok, so I was just speaking to my girlfriend, and she seemed to think one of the reasons they would not allow her in, was due to the fact she was my girlfriend...
So well on this note.....I want to ask a question about the UKBA, if she returns...Do they keep a record of her previous attempt to enter (I mean obviously they have the blackmark - but I am thinking more along the lines of next time she tries to enter, will they know that previously she was trying to see her boyfriend) basically what I am trying to say, is shall we become just "friends" for a while, and if we do become "just friends" next time she vists, will they know from previously that she was trying to see her boyfriend ?



Joppa said:


> You can always see her in US or in a neutral country!


I was in the US, to see her just last month, and part of the reason for her visit to the UK, is to get to know my familly (eventually we plan on getting married and settling in the US - so we figured it would be nice if she got to know my familly before this happens)


----------



## Racso (May 6, 2013)

Sorry I dont know what happend to that post (I thought I was editing but obviously wasnt) please read above post ^^^^


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Her record is on their system, and they can even read the notes taken at her interview (or a summary of them). So it's not a good idea to change the story. The fact that she is your girlfriend isn't a deal-breaker, provided that she doesn't try anything illegal, like overstaying, claiming public funds (by lying), getting a job etc and can show enough evidence she won't even try to. 

I can understand why you want her in UK, but in the current situation, until she gets her visitor visa, you have to find ways of seeing her outside of UK.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Racso said:


> Ok, so I was just speaking to my girlfriend, and she seemed to think one of the reasons they would not allow her in, was due to the fact she was my girlfriend...
> So well on this note.....I want to ask a question about the UKBA, if she returns...Do they keep a record of her previous attempt to enter (I mean obviously they have the blackmark - but I am thinking more along the lines of next time she tries to enter, will they know that previously she was trying to see her boyfriend) basically what I am trying to say, is shall we become just "friends" for a while, and if we do become "just friends" next time she vists, will they know from previously that she was trying to see her boyfriend ?
> 
> 
> ...



No. Do not ever lie or conceal facts to UKBA. There will be a record of the circumstances under which she was refused entry and lying to UKBA could result in a ban from the UK. So be honest, admit to the previous mistake, apply for a general visitor visa and ensure she travels with all the required documentation.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Lying is not the mature act of someone who is ready to take responsibility for their actions. DO NOT LIE to the UKBA.


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

Just read a story today that a Chinese girl applying for a spouse visa got a ten year ban. The reason was because she applied for a general visitor visa about 10 months before and answered 'no' to the question 'do you know anybody in the UK?' She did so because the visa agency she hired thought it would increase her chances and make the process faster. 

She in fact was visiting her then boyfriend and stayed longer than she stated in her visa application. She was interviewed for her spouse visa and ukba found out she lied about her in previous visa application and refused her and told her any future application in 10 years will be denied automatically. 

So do not lie. And they do check past records, even when the past visas were successful.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Staying longer than what was stated in your application isn't breaking the law, provided you don't overstay. But yes, lying on your application is a big no-no and can lead to a ten-year ban.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Even if she had said "I'm visiting a friend"; the followup is often, "Is this friend a boyfriend?" at which point you are back to the beginning.

With the right evidence, she should be able to get a visitor visa and you all can have a nice visit and see family.

M


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or the catch-all "Are you in a relationship?"


----------



## Racso (May 6, 2013)

Hi
Thanks all for your advise...
So well, I guess I am defiantly not going to lie to the ukba - it is just annoying when you tell the truth and she is sent back, I was wondering if I lied, then maybe she can get here, but obviously this was a foolish thought by me, (but as you can imagine, I am just wanting her to get here as quick as possible).

So basically I am going to keep to the orginal story (and true story) and just find evidence to back up the fact she is returning to the USA.

There is two more questions I have though.
If she is granted a "visitor visa", is thier still a chance that she will get turned away again when entering through UKBA (say at heathrow)...and if so how big is that chance ?
Also Joppa, you where saying about her applying for a month over here, and then extending once she is through ? This seems a feesble option, I am just wondering how likely it would be that an extension would be given !!!
Thanks


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Racso said:


> Hi
> Thanks all for your advise...
> So well, I guess I am defiantly not going to lie to the ukba - it is just annoying when you tell the truth and she is sent back, I was wondering if I lied, then maybe she can get here, but obviously this was a foolish thought by me, (but as you can imagine, I am just wanting her to get here as quick as possible).
> 
> ...


Generally she won't be refused entry at the border if she has already in possession of a general visitor visa unless either the facts have changed, her circumstances have changed, UKBA discover there have been a concealment of informations/facts, etc. If she's honest and forthcoming in the application and provides all required details, she should be okay at the border. 

She will receive extra scrutiny in the application process and possibly at the border as she has been previously refused, so ensure that she understands why she was refused and can explain that to UKBA if asked why.

I'm not 100% sure on extending the visa, so I'll let someone else chime in regarding that.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Having a visa is no guarantee of admission. The immigration officer has the power to cancel your visa and send you home. It's not very likely unless they suspect you used lies to get your visa or your circumstances have changed since and you no longer qualify. 

What I said was if she applies for a month but they issue a 3-month or even 6-month visa, after safely entering UK and sticking to the original plan of staying a month, she can then rebook her return flight to take advantage of longer visa. This is possible provided the immigration hasn't coded her visa so that if she doesn't leave within a month, an alert is issued and she may be arrested and forcibly sent home. She will be told if her visa is being coded.


----------



## Racso (May 6, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Having a visa is no guarantee of admission. The immigration officer has the power to cancel your visa and send you home. It's not very likely unless they suspect you used lies to get your visa or your circumstances have changed since and you no longer qualify.
> 
> What I said was if she applies for a month but they issue a 3-month or even 6-month visa, after safely entering UK and sticking to the original plan of staying a month, she can then rebook her return flight to take advantage of longer visa. This is possible provided the immigration hasn't coded her visa so that if she doesn't leave within a month, an alert is issued and she may be arrested and forcibly sent home. She will be told if her visa is being coded.


Ok thanks for clearing that up.
What scares me is the fact that its just if the immigration offer suspects...Last time he suspected he sent her home. Surely they need proof to back up their suspicions if she has a "visitor visa" ?
Also, is it a frequent procedure then to code visa's. I am guessing that as next time she comes through she is going to be under more questioning, they will likely want to code her visa...Am I right in presuming this probably will be there way of thinking ?

I think we might go for a two month visitor visa, as then even if it does get coded, it gives us enough time with each other.....Also just to check, me sending £xxxx. amount on her birthday, wont be viewed as suspicious by the immigration officer...

Sorry if I seem a little paranoid...its probably because I am.


----------



## Racso (May 6, 2013)

Hi
Sorry for double posting, but I am just talking with my girlfriend now, and on her documents of refusal, it says she has a right to appeal....Is this a good road to go down ?


----------



## Racso (May 6, 2013)

Ok, sorry it might seem that I am tripple posting...well thats exactly what I am doing, but as you can imagine, I am frantically trying to sort everything out !!!!

Anyway...I am just wondering if anyone knows whether it is possible to apply for a "visitor visor" as well as appealing...I have serched and searched the internet and can not seem to get the answer.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Normally you shouldn't apply for another visa while an appeal is pending. Remember an appeal can take up to 6 months.
Coding a visa isn't normal and is only done to ensure that the passenger will leave when they said they would.


----------



## Racso (May 6, 2013)

thanks everyone, she was granted a 6 month visitor visa yesterday  :clap2:


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Racso said:


> thanks everyone, she was granted a 6 month visitor visa yesterday  :clap2:


nice one

cant imagine what you'll be doing on her first night in the UK


----------

